# Goat Allergy



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello everyone! We are a new TGS user. We are BamaHerd and live in southern Alabama!We are new to owning goats but have read every goat book we can get our hands on.  We own 2 Nigerian Dwarf kids (2 Months Old) and 1 adult doe (2 Years old) We have had our little herd since May 30. The babies are growing like crazy and super healthy! I do have a question kind of "off-subject". Do any of you have goat allergies? After playing with our babies, my arms, neck, and chest itches like crazy. There's no sneezing or coughing...just the itching. Do any of you have these symptoms? If so, what do you do?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I've heard that people have had them and they take allergy medicine if that doesn't work as your doctor. Welcome to TGS!!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks! I do take Zyrtec. It would be nice not to itch at night but the babies are so worth it! No allergy can come between us!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can get poison ivy off of them. 

Welcome to TGS


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Maybe wear long sleeves & a high collar?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am like that to certain hair types on goats and dogs like dobermans. Wear a light long sleeve shirt and don't let them by your face. (Hard to do!) wash up after a goat session with a mild soap like ivory . 

Good luck and welcome to the wonderful, aggravating and fun world of goats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> I am like that to certain hair types on goats and dogs like dobermans. Wear a light long sleeve shirt and don't let them by your face. (Hard to do!) wash up after a goat session with a mild soap like ivory .
> 
> Good luck and welcome to the wonderful, aggravating and fun world of goats!


onder: Or wash up with some lovely goat milk soap. ;-)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, goat milk soap works too. Wish I knew how to make it! (Milking 55 and have no clue how to make soap or cheese! )


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm allergic to my way of life- the dogs, the hay, the pollen, dust, mold, goat/horse hair....the list goes on. I take allergy meds, plus asthma meds because I have asthma pretty bad.

Because I am not about to give up my furries, I just sort of grin and bear it.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you so much for your replies! I'd rather lather up with soap after playtime than not let them near my face. lol. Our babies are so snuggly!! I have been wiping down with a damp cloth which seems to help. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one! Thanks again!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome to TGS Bamaherd!!:fireworks:I'm allergic to pollen, straw, dryed cinnamon lol. . .so I totally get where you're comming from with the itching!:smile:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder if there might be itch mites on the goats from their hay. You may want to try putting some CyLence on them and see if it helps.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!! We are so excited to be members! We purchased cylence from Jeffers, how often do you administer it? I wear my overalls in the goat pen, then wipe my arms and neck down with a wipe. That has done wonders!! :fireworks:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

CyLence is 1 cc per 25 lbs. 
It goes in a line on the skin of their back, like a spot on for dogs. I usually put a couple drops on the top of their head as well to repell face flies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------

